# Couple in 70s VHI Plan B Options - price hike - are there any suitable alternatives?



## dewdrop

We are a couple in early seventies and have had Plan B with options vhi for past 40 years.

I hear now premium will go up by a large amount. 

All we require is quick access to medical treatment in case of emergency.

Has VHI some other plan that would meet our requirements?

I find it difficult to compare all the various plans.


----------



## horusd

The Health Insurance Authority provide a simple comparison on various health plans from various insurers on their website. www.hia.ie .  The website is pretty busy today ( it crashed earlier and I have had trouble trying to open the page) following VHI announcement so you might be better waiting until tomorrow to check it out.  The VHI site also allows you do  a quote for basic cover from this page: http://www.vhi.ie/index.jsp or alternatively you can ring them on 1850 44 44 44.  You can also get  quotes from quinndirect and  aviva online at their websites.


----------



## ajapale

Have you asked VHI whether they have an *Equivalent Corporate Plan*?

Such plans offer much the same cover up to €300 cheaper.

Have got quotations from Aviva and Quinn for their Plan B Equivalent Corporate Plan?


----------



## pj111

dewdrop said:


> We are a couple in early seventies and have had Plan B with options vhi for past 40 years.
> 
> I hear now premium will go up by a large amount.
> 
> All we require is quick access to medical treatment in case of emergency.
> 
> Has VHI some other plan that would meet our requirements?
> 
> I find it difficult to compare all the various plans.


 
"Parents & Kids Options"


----------



## ajapale

pj111 said:


> "Parents & Kids Options"



What are the pros and cons of this plan for over 70's couple?

How does the VHI "Parents & Kids Options" compare to equivalent plans offered by Aviva or Quinn?

How does the plan address the following point made by the OP: _"All we require is quick access to medical treatment in case of emergency"_.


----------



## boaber

ajapale said:


> Have got quotations from *Vivas *and Quinn for their Plan B Equivalent Corporate Plan?





ajapale said:


> How does the VHI "Parents & Kids Options" compare to equivalent plans offered by *Vivas *or Quinn?



Sorry to be pedantic ajapale, but it's Aviva now, not Vivas


----------



## pj111

ajapale said:


> What are the pros and cons of this plan for over 70's couple?
> 
> How does the VHI "Parents & Kids Options" compare to equivalent plans offered by Vivas or Quinn?
> 
> How does the plan address the following point made by the OP: _"All we require is quick access to medical treatment in case of emergency"_.


 
No loss in cover - price will be cheaper but have to wait to see prices in the paper in the morning

Essential Plus Quinn or hospital level 2, aviva closest. Comparisons on hia website.

No plan will give you quick access to medical treatment in emergency if you go via emergency room as mentioned on another thread.Private health plans might give quicker access to consultant care or quicker access in private hospital.


----------



## ajapale

boaber said:


> Sorry to be pedantic ajapale, but it's Aviva now, not Vivas



Thanks boaber, Ive fixed that now. aj


----------



## ajapale

pj111 said:


> No loss in cover - price will be cheaper but have to wait to see prices in the paper in the morning



So VHI offer the same cover at a cheaper price and the only signifcant difference is that the product is branded "_*Parent and Kids*_"? Perhaps Im wrong but is this just a cynical excercise to discourage older people from taking out this plan?



pj111 said:


> No plan will give you quick access to medical treatment in emergency if  you go via emergency room as mentioned on another thread.Private health  plans might give quicker access to consultant care or quicker access in  private hospital.



I agree.


----------



## dewdrop

Thanks for all the suggestions and thanks also to the Moderator who reworded the title making it far more precise thereby prompting more response.


----------



## esquilax

ajapale said:


> So VHI offer the same cover at a cheaper price and the only signifcant difference is that the product is branded "_*Parent and Kids*_"? Perhaps Im wrong but is this just a cynical excercise to discourage older people from taking out this plan?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.



I see no plan of this name mentioned either on the Aviva website or or the HIA comparison website.


----------



## pinkyBear

Hi there, my mum is in her late 60's and I got her into a corporate plan last year, she had been on plan b. VHI don't advertise but anyone is eligible to join. I saved her about €400 pa, and the corporate plans are not affected by the price hike.
P..


----------



## ajapale

esquilax said:


> I see no plan of this name mentioned either on the Aviva website or or the HIA comparison website.


 

It was pj (not me) that mentioned this plan in his one line post. Im assuming its a VHI plan.





pj111 said:


> "Parents & Kids Options"


 
Google is your friend: http://www.vhi.ie/pdf/products/PlanBParentsKids.pdf


----------



## dereko1969

According to this article in todays Times you can renew now before the price increase comes in on 1 February no matter when your renewal date is.
[broken link removed]


Mod Edit: discussed here 			Health Insurance Renewal Date to save money


----------



## pj111

ajapale said:


> It was pj (not me) that mentioned this plan in his one line post. Im assuming its a VHI plan.
> 
> Google is your friend: http://www.vhi.ie/pdf/products/PlanBParentsKids.pdf


 

Never noticed that before ajapale, VHI's pdf is called "PlanBParentsKids". I wonder how long before they change the name !


----------



## ajapale

pinkyBear said:


> Hi there, my mum is in her late 60's and I got  her into a corporate plan last year, she had been on plan b. VHI don't  advertise but anyone is eligible to join. I saved her about €400 pa, and  the corporate plans are not affected by the price hike.
> P..



Dewdrop, 

What happened when you asked VHI to go on the Equivalent Corporate Plan?

pinkybear saved his mom over €400 doing this!


My understanding is that a* 90 year nun*  can join any plan offered any health insurer! I doesnt matter how the  company label the product (parent/kids, corporate, teachers, nurses  etc.)

aj


----------



## scuby

you can join any plan. Name makes no difference. More than likely each plan is tailored to have additional/better benefits towards the people it's named after.


----------



## pj111

ajapale said:


> Dewdrop,
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is that a* 90 year nun* can join any plan offered any health insurer! I doesnt matter how the company label the product (parent/kids, corporate, teachers, nurses etc.)
> 
> aj


 
Yes this is correct. There are subtle differences between all the plans and this is why the One Plan range is generally not suitable for older people but there are plenty of other options within the Irish health insurance market. 

Patrick


----------



## dewdrop

Apologies for not saying i now realise my policy was renewed on 1st January so i am ok for this year. I will do some research but i still wonder what are the major differences in all the plans if they all will pay for a bed in a hospital. I really dont care if it public or private and anyway i gather most of the major public hospitals are the leaders in this business.


----------



## scuby

Don't forget, having health insurance with any of the companies does not guarantee you a private bed in any hospital. At the end of the day it is up to the Bed manager/ward nurse's etc who gets a bed where. VHI/Quinn/Aviva are there to pay the bills


----------



## ajapale

dewdrop said:


> Apologies for not saying i now realise my policy was renewed on 1st January so i am ok for this year.



Hi dewdrop,

You really should investigate the *equivalent corporate plan*  (and the plans offered by competitors) now!

You are free to cancel your existing insurance and sign on to the equivalent corporate plan and get a refund for the difference. 

You can hold on to the refund and use it to cover any increases next year!

aj


----------



## theod

A corporate plan would be about €300 cheaper than this! But you have to contact the insurer and ask for the corporate plans.


----------



## Black Sheep

Vhi corporate plan 1.1 is the nearest equivalant to plan B. We changed last year and got better cover (nearer to B Options) for 300e less for a couple. 

I also cancelled my Gold Steps (cost 300 p.a.) as the new plan covered the parts that the steps plan  previously covered

I've just come across this announcement from VHI

"The VHI has confirmed that it will increase premiums on corporate plans.
 The change will be effective from the beginning of March, but the level of increase has not been decided yet.
 The news comes in the wake of significant increases for private customers earlier this week".


----------



## pj111

Similar but not equivalent. There are inpatient excesses on this policy and reduced in patient psychiatric cover and no cover for Blackrock Clinic & the Mater Private for general procedures.

Patrick


----------



## moonrise

Pinkybear, how did you get your mum on the corporate plan? Just an email?


----------

